# A non mechanicall release for traditional archery



## nakedape (Sep 28, 2015)

interesting... how do you release?

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3513457


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

roger - 

Sorry buddy, nothing new here. There were all sorts or release aids with not moving parts long before compounds where thought up. Yours is a version of a strap release, in fact I have a Black Widow (yeah, those guys) version of that. There was also the ledge and hook type releases that may have been responsible for more bloody noses than high school bullies. 









So you're in good company. These days, they are of course, illegal for any kind of bare bow or trad competition, unless you have a doctor's note ...

Nice work!

Viper1 out.


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Viper, Yah I know about all those I have had some and made a few more. The one thing they all have in common is you still have to use your fingers where mine is using the wrist to pull. The difference at least to me is night and day. The two inch wide band around the wrist distributes the pressure over a larger area. The beauty of this one is it acts just like releasing with a glove. 
I can understand the argument about not using a release in competition it would be like taking a fiberglass backed carbon insert computer designed hybrid to a primitive shoot. Maybe I should call my release a medical assisted finger saver,
Now if I could only see that little black spot I want to hit.
Roger


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

nakedape said:


> interesting... how do you release?
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3513457


This release shoots just like a glove. I use a split finger with my middle finger in the corner of my mouth and shoot bare handed,
https://youtu.be/eM4kpCwLVSs
Roger


----------



## centershot (Sep 13, 2002)

I like it. Great idea - and maybe very useful for someone with hand issues. As noted above I'm sure it would be banned from shooting "Trad" in a competition but you could certainly use it against the compounds. If it keeps you shooting - then who cares what others think.


----------



## bbell220 (Jul 19, 2013)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Good for you, I think it's a great tool, if it keeps anyone shooting, then it's a winner in my opinion


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Roger - 

I have to dig up the BW release, but IIRC, it uses a wrist strap as well. 
Yes, the hooks and ledges are still finger pulls.

OK, silly question: Why not just use a $20 caliper release the new compound guys use before they get the "fancy" ones?
I guess the finger on the trigger becomes a problem?
I use those to train back tension (and other stuff) with intermediate shooters. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## Dao (Apr 7, 2015)

I can see how it will give you the similar "feel" to the finger release, while taking off the pressure from your fingers. great idea! glad you are regaining Joy in shooting!


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Viper1 said:


> Roger -
> 
> I have to dig up the BW release, but IIRC, it uses a wrist strap as well.
> Yes, the hooks and ledges are still finger pulls.
> ...


To me the difference is anchor for one. I have used the $20.00 calipers and a few really fancy ones and the difference in releasing a 50 pound recurve as apposed to a 10 pound hold on a wheel rig is phenomenal. The recurve is more of an explosion for lack of a better word. I always found it very unpleasant to shoot a mechanical release on a hunting recurve. My release works just like a shooting glove same anchor same release. It feels natural to shoot after you have shot it for a few hours. You are right on the back tension by taking the bulk of the pressure from the fingers it is much easier to concentrate on better form and in any given situation you can hold the bow longer with your wrist than your fingers especially at my age.


----------



## Captainkirk (Sep 18, 2014)

Roger, so glad you are able to get back to shooting! Anything that works for you is good. The trad police can go to hell!


----------



## willy boy (Jan 28, 2013)

nice job


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

Roger - 

Got it, very cool.

Viper1 out.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

sometime back an older Gentleman use to come to the range and shoot his Recurve with a piece of Deer antler with a notch cut in it much like the fixed hing Release of today.


----------



## avcase (Nov 22, 2009)

The release you made is pretty neat. We still use those non-mechanical type releases. They are allowed at Flight Archery competitions for the regular flight recurves. It takes a few minutes practice with a light bow and no nosebleeds after that.

Alan


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Roger,

Not sure, but I think you may have come up with something to help a lot of folks with some forms of target panic too.


----------



## Chris Hill (Aug 26, 2005)

I don't see why it would be band from any competition. It looks like a tab to me. I wonder if you could make a leather tab with an extra piece of leather on the back to create the same leverage of holding and strap that to your wrist.


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

avcase said:


> The release you made is pretty neat. We still use those non-mechanical type releases. They are allowed at Flight Archery competitions for the regular flight recurves. It takes a few minutes practice with a light bow and no nosebleeds after that.
> 
> Alan


You could use this same design only use a 1/2 inch strap and it would create a small contact on the string.


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Roger,
> 
> Not sure, but I think you may have come up with something to help a lot of folks with some forms of target panic too.


I agree Jim it gives you a lot of confidence holding the string. And you are holding it with ease. Once you get the release broke in where it molds to your hand and you find the right length where the wrist takes up the load and you have the natural feel of a tab or glove you can take the time to aim precisely with out the feeling of the string tearing out of your fingers. 
I am no expert but I believe that subconsciously when you pull to full draw the fear of loosing your grip so to speak is one cause for releasing prematurely or target panic. I had a case of it and this thing helps because of the confidence of holding on.


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Chris Hill said:


> I don't see why it would be band from any competition. It looks like a tab to me. I wonder if you could make a leather tab with an extra piece of leather on the back to create the same leverage of holding and strap that to your wrist.


I am sure you could. There are a few leather tabs out there that I copied to try and find a release that would help me keep shooting but I never got one to work until I did this style. I need to make one with a good saddle leather and see how it works.


----------



## AJ the TP Guru (Jul 29, 2011)

Viper is correct - non-mechanical releases have been around quite awhile. Back when I shot a recurve all the time, I tried several of them - even made a few myself. I had very tender fingers, and they would consistently bleed after a typical 200-arrow day field tournament.

If I were still hunting with my recurve, that's what I'd be using today.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

1roger1 said:


> ...you find the right length where the wrist takes up the load ....


Roger,

As you probably already know I ordered one of your releases last evening--I have a question. How do you find the "right length?" There's a lot of variance on length of fingers and size of hands. I don't see any adjustment buckle on the strap.


----------



## 1roger1 (Jan 30, 2016)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> Roger,
> 
> As you probably already know I order one of your releases last evening--I have a question. How do you find the "right length?" There's a lot of variance on length of fingers and size of hands. I don't see any adjustment buckle on the strap.


Hi Jim, There is a 5 inch piece of Velcro on each strap so there is a lot of adjustment. You will find it doesn't take much movement on the strap to change the length of the trigger. It takes a few minutes to find the sweet spot you want most of the pull on your wrist but I found it works best if you have some on your fingers so it feels more natural. Once you find it I made a mark where the two ends come together so you know your in the right spot each time. I just made another short video to try and explain it better also to show it shoots a good group. I am slowly getting back to where I can keep my arrows in a pie plate man I got rusty.
https://youtu.be/xZpHsb2juAE


----------



## Ken Thorhill (Feb 4, 2016)

Anything that keeps me in the game is a great thing. I don't have a problem with pulling with my fingers at this point, but can see it coming down the road. Agreed, it would be illegal for competition, but a real saviour in the woods come deer season.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

This is very preliminary, but... I got my Roger's release in the mail this morning. I couldn't stand it so I shot a few arrows.
Best I can tell this thing takes about all the weight off the fingers. You can literally hold "forever" with about all the weight on the wrist and back.

I know some people have questioned about this strap being legal for competitions. It'll be interesting to see how clubs make their determinations, but it's simply the normal finger release with a wrist strap-no triggers or ledges. 

I think that's all I can say for now. Perhaps a little more in a few days.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm just starting to look into something like this as I have a terrible problem with my elbow tendon linked to my 2 middle fingers.

I was thinking a ledge...or my compound calipers.....but may have to try something like this as I need the strap to hold most of the tension


----------

